# Das Objekt unterstützt diese Eigenschaft oder Methode nicht?



## Maik20 (29. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem Script. Ich bekomme im IE ScriptDebuger folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Das Objekt unterstützt diese Eigenschaft oder Methode nicht?
```

Dazu wird mir folgender Codezeile angezeigt. Der Fehler befindet sich in der einzigen Zeile dieser Funktion. Diese ist gelb markiert.


```
function init(){
	$('sideBarTab').addEvent('click', function(){extendContract()});
}
```

Nur warum nicht?

Das ist der korrespondierende HTML Code:


```
<div id="sideBar">
    
    			<a href="#" onclick="return false;" id="sideBarTab">
        			<img src="/images/slide-button.gif" alt="sideBar" title="sideBar" />
    			</a>
...
</div>
```

Ich habe den Code von: http://www.andrewsellick.com/examples/sliding-side-bar/#. In der Demo läuft es dort wunderbar. Ich finde den Fehler einfach nicht. 

Jemand noch eine Idee?


----------



## DeluXe (30. April 2009)

Hast du an Stellen von addEvent mal bind probiert?


----------

